# Schwinn truss frame ?



## 2jakes (May 8, 2014)

Schwinn 1953 catalog has this small photo but no info.




This bike is labeled  ''Welterweight" by Schwinn.(1954)




Anyone have info on this style that was made by Schwinn ?

Thanks


----------



## bricycle (May 8, 2014)

Nice spy Jake!!!


----------



## rhenning (May 8, 2014)

Built for one year. Used odd S-4 rims and 26 x 1 1/2 tires (650Bs).  Not many around.  I have seen a lot of Schwinns but never seen on of those in person.  The one in the photo I think has had the wheels replaced with lightweight rims and brakes.  Roger


----------



## fordmike65 (May 8, 2014)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?53797-Fs-rare-post-war-schwinn-arch-bar-welterweight!


----------



## detroitbike (May 8, 2014)

2jakes said:


> Schwinn 1953 catalog has this small photo but no info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  This bike is in my shop
       The 'WELTERWEIGHT'
  This one has Original HD spoke S-5 rims Not S-4's.
    I've seen them both ways


----------



## 2jakes (May 8, 2014)

detroitbike said:


> This bike is in my shop
> The 'WELTERWEIGHT'
> This one has Original HD spoke S-5 rims Not S-4's.
> I've seen them both ways








I recently bought this Iver with the truss frame

& now anything & everything with that style frame attracts my attention.

Thanks for sharing !


----------



## Iverider (May 8, 2014)

They are one of the more interesting bikes Schwinn ever made! 

This one was at the Portland motorbike swap last year. I think it was $350 and in nice shape. 



WelterWeight by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## 2jakes (May 8, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> They are one of the more interesting bikes Schwinn ever made!
> 
> This one was at the Portland motorbike swap last year. I think it was $350 and in nice shape.
> 
> ...




That's a nice one.


----------



## bricycle (May 8, 2014)

Jake, what's the "2" all about?


----------



## 2jakes (May 8, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Jake, what's the "2" all about?




well if you're referring to 2jakes...I explained it already to Tammy...I believe...
she asked me the same thing.

It has to do with a dog I had as a kid . A pit bull just like the rascals. I even drew
a circle on his eye. I got a licking for that...even though jake thought it was cool !


Back in the "fabulous 50s"...coming from a family of 7 kids...I was left to go live with
my grandma.She had a dog named jake.
 With no toys or brothers or sisters to play with...jake & I became the best of pals. 
This was before I started to go to elementary school. So I had all day to myself.
I made my own toys from a old broom sticks  or discarded tires. And jake was always there to
play with. 

Everywhere it was just me & jake. Grownups started to call us "2jakes" ...not sure who
was following who...

Are you bored yet...


BTW: Right now  while writing this...2 things stand out from the 50s...
one is the smell of the bubble-gum inside my 1¢ baseball cards & the other is the smell of new metal/paint when I opened
 the carton of my Western Flyer Super X Deluxe in the Christmas of '53.


----------



## dougfisk (May 8, 2014)

2jakes said:


> ...It has to do with a dog I had as a kid . A pit bull just like the rascals. I even drew a circle on his eye. I got a licking for that...even though jake thought it was cool !
> 
> Back in the "fabulous 50s"...coming from a family of 7 kids...I was left to go live with my grandma.She had a dog named jake.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2jakes (May 8, 2014)

dougfisk said:


> This is me before being shipped out..(my sisters kept the trike...)
> 
> So I would take old tire inner tubes,cut & make my own toy soldiers.
> With a pencil the world was mine to draw & create...
> ...


----------

